# Art songs/lieder with guitar accompaniment?



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone is familiar with any lieder or songs that are accompanied with guitar, lute, or other strings in place of the traditional piano. Does such a thing exist? The idea seems really interesting to me coming from a background of folk and acoustic blues music. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Britten: Songs from the Chinese, Op. 58 (Wikipedia).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> I was wondering if anyone is familiar with any lieder or songs that are accompanied with guitar, lute, or other strings in place of the traditional piano. Does such a thing exist? The idea seems really interesting to me coming from a background of folk and acoustic blues music. Thanks for any help!


There are a number of recordings of Lieder accompanied by guitar. If you search Amazon with the terms "Lieder" and "guitar", they'll come up. Several feature Peter Schreier with Konrad Ragossnig.

One of my favorites is this one:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I just noticed this one, which is on Spotify:









Sly is an excellent young baritone.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1) Obviously, from earlier days, the Elizabethan Renaissance composers, including the great master John Dowland.

2) Carl Maria von Weber
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8395585--weber-complete-songs-for-voice-and-guitar

3) Henrik Rung (1807-1871)
MP3 samples: https://www.amazon.com/Rung-Danish-.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

4) Carl Michael Bellman (1740-1795)
https://www.amazon.com/Songs-Carl-M.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

5) Again, from earlier days, medieval Troubadour-, Trouvere- and Minnesänger songs
Example


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

There is quite a bit of Spanish music for voice and guitar, by composers like Sor, Falla and Rodrigo.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks so much for all the recommendations! I'm very new to classical music so I really just wasn't aware of any of this. I've got a lot to look into. Those Schubert discs look interesting, I didn't know that his song cycles were ever recorded with guitar.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> 1) Obviously, from earlier days, the Elizabethan Renaissance composers, including the great master John Dowland.
> 
> 2) Carl Maria von Weber
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8395585--weber-complete-songs-for-voice-and-guitar
> ...


Do you have any links to good recordings of John Dowland, be it lute songs, solo lute music, or otherwise? As a guitar player and songwriter I'm fascinated to hear some of his music, after just having read about him for a bit.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dowland/ Bach/ Granados Falla etc.

Highly recommended .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As regards Dowland's lute music, Paul O' Dette is extremely good, but it is currently out of print and expensive. The Naxos set with Nigel North is fine too. I'm less impressed with Lindberg on BIS/Brilliant Classics, who tends to be rather emotionless IMO. Juliam Bream recorded a good deal on guitar too, some decades ago.

Emma Kirkby on Virgin Classics with Anthony Rooley makes a fine introduction for the songs/ayres:
https://www.amazon.com/Dowland-English-Orpheus-Emma-Kirkby/dp/B00000DNX9
or in a 2CD set with similar, fine songs by Robert Jones too 
https://www.amazon.com/Dowland-Jones-Lute-Songs-Kirkby/dp/B0002IPZ78
Kirkby's L'Oiseau Lyre/Decca recordings have a less impressive sound, and it is mixed with other pieces, that can be less immediately appealing.

If you want a more masculine interpretation, there are recordings by male singers too, but I'm less familiar with them. Sting even recorded a CD, but he is of course not clasically schooled, and purists often tend to dislike it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Dowland/ Bach/ Granados Falla etc.
> 
> Highly recommended .


I've had this for many years. Please note it includes some gospel songs.

I also have several albums by Julianne Baird and Ronn McFarlane.

https://www.allmusic.com/album/greensleeves-a-collection-of-english-lute-songs-mw0001355141

https://www.allmusic.com/album/the-english-lute-song-mw0001808518


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Try William Walton's cycle of six songs _Anon. in Love_, set to anonymous English texts from the 16th and 17th century. It was composed in 1960 specifically for Peter Pears and Julian Bream.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I haven't listened to it in a while, but I remember liking this one a lot:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

And there are the six _Songs for Achilles_ by Michael Tippett from 1961. As with the near-contemporaneous Walton cycle they were premiered by Peter Pears and Julian Bream.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As a Schubert buff, a collector of _Winterreise_ recordings, a devotee of German art song, and as a "somewhat" guitar player myself, I treasure _this_ recording:









which may be sampled here: https://www.classicalarchives.com/album/4010072773524.html


----------

